# deer blinds close to property lines



## Steiny (May 30, 2011)

Tough situation, but if you are on your own property, there is not much that can be said about it. Points made about recovering wounded deer are valid. May want to restrict those blinds to firearms only hunting so that you can hopefully drop game on your property.

Here is a situation that kind of grinds my gears. I won 140 acres that we've spent untold $$ and time developing into great deer habitat over the last 25 years. On one side there is a tiny couple acre woodlot up against me on the neighbors that a guy has permission to hunt. He sets up a stand just a few yards off the property line, and seeing as I have a large area of great cover, every time he arrows or poorly shoots a deer it runs on my place. Three different times this has happened in last 4 years. I tried to help him recover deer on those occasions and politely suggested that he back off the fence line to avoid this in the future. Nothing has changed, so my mind is made up if it happens again this year, tough, he is not going to be allowed to search for it, and it can go to waste. He has a right to set up close, but I also have a right to deny access.


----------



## HuronView (Oct 18, 2014)

Question for OP: When you decided to put that blind near the property line, did you suspect your neighbor would have a problem with it?


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

I have taken the approach I do what I do and the neighbors do what they do. We have always gotten along. They put stands less than 30 yards from some of mine (that means I am within 30 yds of their line in some cases), but hey, we don't worry about each other. We don't care about shooting over lines, tracking, etc. We help each other out if we can. I just don't get why so many people get so worked up over deer. If I went to one of the spots and saw the neighbor was already around, just move along and wave. I enjoy the post hunt chats and reports to what is going where etc. The only thing that bothers me is when they hunt the wind wrong. I guess some have just learned to deal with the small "back 40" deal that most of us southern MI guys have to deal with.


----------



## murphysmom (Mar 30, 2015)

My neighbor has his blind RIGHT on the property line. I don't want my neighbor on my property. I allowed him to hunt it for years but no more. He still sneaks onto my property & in fact, I found one of his tree stands in the middle of my woods. I don't think I "own" the deer on my property, but I feel that I "own" my property & don't have to allow him on it. He dumps his trash onto my hay field which is next to his property.


----------



## Muskegonbow (Dec 31, 2006)

14 year old post.


----------



## shotgun12 (Jul 19, 2005)

+1


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Interesting to see all of the avatars from 14 years ago that aren't heard from or seen around here any longer.


----------



## murphysmom (Mar 30, 2015)

interesting to see how same problems raise their ugly heads time & time again.


----------



## NovemberWhitetailz (Oct 10, 2008)

They see me trollin......


----------



## murphysmom (Mar 30, 2015)

I remember you well Hubbhunter2, Some one shot my deer feeder. Is there any way to fix it?


----------



## Muskegonbow (Dec 31, 2006)

Walt Donaldson might have some good advice. Is he still around? He was entertaining.


----------



## NovemberWhitetailz (Oct 10, 2008)

murphysmom said:


> I remember you well Hubbhunter2, Some one shot my deer feeder. Is there any way to fix it?


Hmmm I don't remember you.
No


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

I laugh when I see these threads. My son, and grandson, hunt a field on his uncles farm. His raised blind kind of stuck out in the field so he moved it back in the tree line on the neighbors. They have done pretty well in this spot.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

What we do and it's an easy way to handle things.
It's rocket science so pay attention...

1.)Understand that people will ALWAYS hunt property lines, get over it.
2.)Have some honor and don't shoot over the line.
3.)If a deer is shot and crosses the line, either.
a.) Call/text that you're going in after it.
b.) Wait until after dark or morning hunt is over to pursue
4.) Congratulate your neighbor on a nice kill when given the chance.



As long as both sides are reasonable and can agree to this it works, without issue. And when it comes to property lines and neighbors, you usually get back what you put in.


----------



## NorthWoodsHunter (Feb 21, 2011)

Is this thread really from 02?

Good to see our sport has evolved and were arguing about new topics. Oh wait...


----------



## AntiHuntersLoveMe (Apr 18, 2012)

HuronView said:


> Question for OP: When you decided to put that blind near the property line, did you suspect your neighbor would have a problem with it?


Lol... The OP hasn't been active since February 2015. This thread is almost 14 yrs old.


----------



## Berdo (Jul 6, 2012)

I realize this thread is terribly old. But it all still applies because people haven't become any more considerate as neighbors in all these years. I have a couple stands that are maybe 40 yards from my property line. But those stands don't allow a shot over the line,even if I were the kind of guy that would do that....and I'm not. When I bought my land I had a neighbor with a box blind literally five feet from my line. I posted a no trespassing sign on a tree right in front of his window and he called me because I put my name and number on it. He previously had permission to shoot across the line and asked if he still could. I said no and we discussed it all. I said I'd appreciate it if he moved the blind a bit because as it was, it didn't even allow shots onto his own land. He moved it about 50 yards. We've been cordial and have collaborated on trespassing issues from other people. Last year he called me to ask permission to get his son's shotgun doe kill off my land. I congratulated him and said absolutely. But not all people are as reasonable as this particular neighbor. I can't even relate to people that trespass. It's just a dirty thing to do. And if somebody wants to set up right on my line and continually has to track deer onto my property then I would tell them they need to make a stand adjustment or they aren't going to be allowed on my land. I'm not trying to be a jerk but I'm also not trying to let every neighbor traipse all through my property every year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

The farm I bought has almost zero road frontage and I bought it mostly for that reason. Because it is just about 100% hunt able! I have stands on my side of the property line facing my land. Because I have food plots in front of the stands. It's the best spot for the majority of wind direction. One spot is on a major trail to one of my neighbors food plots that's about 200yds from the line. My neighbors have zero problem with it because they know I respect the borders. I have zero problem watching a 20" 12pt stand there like one poster said. He's probably only a three year old anyway. Heck I told my neighbor that borders my food plot that he is more than welcome to hunt that stand if he goes back there and I'm not there. Just text me and let me know so I don't show up and ruin his hunt. That food plot is where I'm getting my best pics so far this year. I have owned my farm since March and the first thing I did was go make good friends with my neighbors. We get along great, share trail cam pics, were deciding together which deer were targeting and passing and everything is great so far. It seems as if we're all like minded when it comes to our goals for hunting deer for the most part. I couldn't be happier or have better neighbors. It's all in how you approach your neighbors and be willing to give in a little. I talked to my neighbors before I put up any stands. They could care less what I do as long as I'm respectful. No problem there...


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

If it's your land and your legally hunting your land I say do whatever you feel like doing. Nobody has the right to deny you that. It always helps to talk to the neighbors and explain to them what your doing and hopefully gain their trust and permission to retrieve a deer that might end up on their property. None of us can control what any deer will do after it is shot no matter where you place your blind on the property. Deer can and will go long distances just as often as dropping in their tracks. Be decent about things and your neighbor shouldn't have an issue unless he's the guy who is so worried about you shooting "his deer". Personally I'm getting sick and tired of hearing about those guys.


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> What we do and it's an easy way to handle things.
> It's rocket science so pay attention...
> 
> 1.)Understand that people will ALWAYS hunt property lines, get over it.
> ...


Excellent i couldn't have said it better!! Shooting on someone else's property without permission is poaching!! What kind of example do we set for our future hunters.Mistakes and poor shots happen no matter what,take the high road as listed. My son had to go to the neighbors (alone) a couple of years ago to apologize for shooting over the line, my neighbor was very understanding and thanked him for manning up. I don't believe that will happen again for my son,it was pretty humbling for him.


----------

